# Stuffed Mushrooms



## allen_idaho (Oct 21, 2009)

My wife goes bonkers for these every time I make them so I thought I would share them with all of you. Even though they are most likely very bad for you.

What you will need:
- Edible Mushrooms of any type
- Butter
- Cream Cheese
- Mozarella or other cheese

1. Preparing the mushrooms. I usually will separate the stems from the caps and chop half of the stems into little pieces. The rest I will leave whole.

2. Sautee the Mushrooms. In a sauce pan, melt some butter and sautee the mushroom caps and stems thoroughly. They will shrink quite a bit but that is normal. 

3. Transfer the sauteed mushrooms to an oven pan. 

4. In the sauce pan, mix the chopped stem pieces with a cube of cream cheese. Let the cream cheese melt into a liquidy form. Stir a lot to keep it from burning. 

5. Pour the cream cheese sauce into the mushrooms. Cover with a thin layer of mozarella or other cheese. Whatever you prefer. 

6. Place the mushrooms into the oven until the top cheese layer is melted and golden brown. 

7. Serve, eat, enjoy.


----------



## tortminder (Oct 15, 2008)

*Sounds like a good recipe.

As a variation, thaw package of frozen spinach, squeeze out as much of the water as possible by hand, run it through a food processor, (or chop finely by hand) and add to the mushroom/cream cheese mixture, (you could also add some finely chopped bacon). Fill the caps with the mixture, top with Mozzarella, (you could also use Panko bread crumbs seasoned with garlic and butter). Put under the broiler until the cheese or bread crumb mixture browns.*


----------



## allen_idaho (Oct 21, 2009)

That sounds really good. I might try adding bacon next time. Trying to get my wife to eat spinach, however, is a herculean task that I'm pretty sure I would lose.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Sound great! 

Mushrooms & cream cheese added to shopping list!


----------



## rhrobert (Apr 27, 2009)

stick a mini shrimp on that cream cheese


----------



## SaskBound (Feb 13, 2010)

another variation is to use portabella mushrooms (the big suckers), and smear them with green (basil) pesto, cover with mozza, and broil...

...it is really unfortunate that hubby can't stand mushrooms...


----------



## jungatheart (Feb 2, 2010)

I think I put on a couple of pounds just reading this thread.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

I'll take a dozen..you do deliver yes? OR..I could stop by for them on my next run to MT...


----------



## Sonnyjim (Sep 17, 2009)

Stuffed Morels anybody? I'll be looking today while brooke trout fishing, if I get some I'll try to convert this recipe, try to keep the hollow tops intact but still clean them properly in this way. Anybody stuffed morels before?


----------



## rhrobert (Apr 27, 2009)

Sonnyjim said:


> Stuffed Morels anybody? I'll be looking today while brooke trout fishing, if I get some I'll try to convert this recipe, try to keep the hollow tops intact but still clean them properly in this way. Anybody stuffed morels before?


Nope, just pickled them.


----------



## Asatrur (Dec 17, 2008)

Wild rice makes a nice addition also


----------

